# Risoluzione dei nomi in reti solo Windows

## pask1970

Volevo sottoporre un quesito, ho provato a cercare qualcosa al riguardo, ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che facesse al caso mio. Forse è una domanda stupida, ma è inutile nascondersi, no?   :Laughing: 

E' possibile fare in modo che Gentoo, connesso ad una rete con pc Windows, riesca a risolvere i nomi di questi computer (e quindi a utilizzare le risorse condivise), senza dover specificare gli indirizzi e i nomi associati in /etc/hosts? Ho compilato tutto con il supporto samba (uso Gnome) e avahi, e ho compilato nel kernel il supporto al file system CIFS.

Ho provato a leggere il manuale utente, in particolare il consiglio di usare openresolv, ma non sono un grande esperto di reti e non so se fa al caso mio. Inoltre mi sembra di averci già provato in passato, ma senza successo.

Dico questo perchè ho preso da poco un portatile e vorrei metterci Gentoo amd64. Gli esperimenti al riguardo per ora li faccio sul pc Desktop.

Grazie   :Smile: 

----------

## K.a.o.s.

Per quanto ne so, non c'è bisogno di nulla per utilizzare i nomi dei pc piuttosto che i loro ip in una LAN.   :Confused: 

----------

## pask1970

Eppure, se provo a farlo senza prima fare le associazioni in /etc/hosts, aprendo nautilus non compare nulla. Se faccio ping <indirizzo ip> va perfettamente, se invece pingo il nome, non funge. 

Forse è un problema del router? è un Netgear DG834

----------

## K.a.o.s.

Ho il tuo stesso router e non credo sia quello il problema.   :Wink: 

Il servizio Avahi è attivato?

----------

## pask1970

al momento no, ma pochi giorni fa l'ho attivato (abilitando tutte le use) ma non ha sortito effetto.

Ora ho disabilitato le use relative e disinstallato avahi. Dici che se lo configuro funge?

----------

## K.a.o.s.

 *pask1970 wrote:*   

> Dici che se lo configuro funge?

 

Sinceramente non so il perché non veda i computer della rete. Io quando mi serve avvio Avahi e pensa a tutto lui. Prova semmai e vedi che ne esce.

----------

## pask1970

Ho provato. Niente da fare. Nautilus rileva la rete windows, poi il gruppo di lavoro (workgroup) e poi nulla. Compare una finestra vuota.

----------

## pierino_89

Non c'è un server DNS interno al dominio?

----------

## K.a.o.s.

Non so quanto risolva, ma hai provato ad aggiungere, se non ce l'hai già, la use zeroconf?

----------

## pask1970

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Non c'è un server DNS interno al dominio?

 

Io non l'ho configurato, ma non dovrebbe farlo il router? e poi non c'è dominio, qui a casa. Il portatile invece si connetterà anche a una rete con dominio.

 *K.a.o.s. wrote:*   

> Non so quanto risolva, ma hai provato ad aggiungere, se non ce l'hai già, la use zeroconf?

 

Proverò anche così, ma domani. Per intanto grazie, e buonanotte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Apetrini

Vi manca il supporto WINS per la risoluzione dei nomi.

----------

## pask1970

Potresti essere un pò più specifico? cosa dovrei fare per abilitarlo?   :Confused: 

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Come ti ho detto in pm non mi sono mai posto un problema del genere ma samba dovrebbe avere almeno le use "async automount cups syslog winbind" attive ed il localhost aggiunto come dns in resolv.conf e l'opzione dns_proxy (o come diavolo si chiama) attiva, controlla il profilo ma winbind mi pare che di default non sia attiva anche perchè windows 7 dovrebbe essere l'ultimo prodotto M$ a supportarlo (personalmente mi auguro che sia perchè poi scompariranno ma con un governo ladoro ed imbecille che li impone a forza la vedo dura).

Sempre se ho capito bene

----------

